# Moss Frosted Tips = Slime Mold?



## Jkemp (Dec 24, 2018)

Seems my moss decided to go with some 90’s frosted tips today...
Is this slime mold? I’ve had slime mold before, but why just the tips...?

It’s on my Fittonia as well, and one tiny patch on the glass.
I’ve have seeded springtails a couple times and added some more just now.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1-xfb4PVel-RHL8wBA4lPINA25wORDYEm


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

It is a slime mold - the sporing phase. Slime mold are usually consuming the layer of algae, fungi and other organisms that cover moist objects and they do not usually harm the plans they grow over. The moss looks like it is already dead, btw.


----------



## Jkemp (Dec 24, 2018)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It is a slime mold - the sporing phase. Slime mold are usually consuming the layer of algae, fungi and other organisms that cover moist objects and they do not usually harm the plans they grow over. The moss looks like it is already dead, btw.


Thanks for the info! I thought the mold looked pretty cool 🙂

If this is the sporing phase does that mean it’s going to spread even more? Should I turn down the misting a bit to kill it off?

The moss is that stuff that they claim will come back to life, but never does (at least for me). I’m hoping that my other mosses will start to grow over it and make something cool looking eventually. If not I’ll just put leaves over it and it will become fertilizer.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Slime molds come and go at their own pace. They can be a sign things are being kept too wet but having them is also perfectly normal (and drying things a little won't get rid of them anyway).


----------



## SoloSK71 (Dec 25, 2018)

Jkemp said:


> The moss is that stuff that they claim will come back to life, but never does (at least for me). I’m hoping that my other mosses will start to grow over it and make something cool looking eventually. If not I’ll just put leaves over it and it will become fertilizer.


Does any of that Galapagos moss ever come to life for anyone?

Solo


----------

